# Oklahoma Joe longhorn vs the old country wrangler



## blmmlb (Aug 11, 2016)

Which smoker is better the Oklahoma Joe longhorn or the old country wrangler I am looking to get a new smoker for his birthday he has an old brinkmann that the bottom of the fire box has fallen out of he does not use charcoal only wood the main thing he cooks on it is big briskets any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joe black (Aug 11, 2016)

After a lot of research about 2 years ago, I think the Wrangler is the best of the two.  The old OKJ's were a good smoker, but the Wrangler is now thicker and better made.

Good luck with your research and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## big swole (Oct 13, 2016)

I love my Wrangler!!  It has my vote.  Just need some tuning plates, which is on my to do list.

I do however want to step up to a higher quality smoker someday.  Like a Lonestar Grillz Offset.













IMG_7640.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7341.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7164.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016






View media item 494310


----------

